# Passez d’un iPhone Xs Max à l’iPhone 12 ?



## dds gone (16 Octobre 2020)

France,

Je possède actuellement un iPhone XS Max, avec 89 % de batterie, est-il intéressant de le vendre maintenant pour m’acheter le nouvel iPhone 12 ou le mini ?

Tout en sachant que j’aimerais avoir une bonne différence en terme de photos (Bonjours bébé !!!!!!).  Il y aura-t-il un gap assez intéressant en photo pour passer d’un iPhone XS Max a un iPhone 12 ?


----------



## RubenF (16 Octobre 2020)

Je trouvais que le gap entre le Xs et le 11 était déjà assez pharaonique, je pense qu'entre le Xs Max et le 12 ça va faire une réelle différence. Après faut pas oublier que le Xs Max fais tout de même de belles photos, je n'aurais jamais renouvelé le mien si il avait pas aussi mal vieilli. Et puis 89% de batterie c'est encore excellent.

EDIT : Je viens de voir que tu parles du 12/Mini et pas du 12 Pro, je pense donc que c'est pas extrêmement utile de changer, je pense que tu peux encore attendre un an.


----------



## dds gone (16 Octobre 2020)

Tout d’abord, merci pour ta réponse.
Donc pour toi, c’est soit passage au 12 pro soit je garde mon XS max encore 1 et je pourrais quand même faire de belles photos pour bébé ?

Merci encore pour ta réponse


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> Je possède actuellement un iPhone XS Max, est-il intéressant de le vendre maintenant pour m’acheter le nouvel iPhone 12 ou le mini ?


Passer d'un Xs max à un 12, voire un mini n'est pas "anodin": je devine surtout un problème de taille.
C'est ce qui m'a motivé il y a 2 ans pour basculer d'un 7 Plus à un X (je voulais un 8 mais les occasions étaient plus intéressantes sur les X).
A mon avis, il faut surtout creuser sur ce point, ou alors tu voudrais un 12 Pro max mais il te semble hors portée financièrement, et donc mieux vaut garder ton Xs max, ou encore éventuellement étudier l'opportunité de trouver une bonne occase en 11 Pro max.



dds gone a dit:


> Tout en sachant que j’aimerais avoir une bonne différence en terme de photos (Bonjours bébé !!!!!!).  Il y aura-t-il un gap assez intéressant en photo pour passer d’un iPhone XS Max a un iPhone 12 ?


La question se pose surtout en termes d'usages: sur le 12 tu vas gagner un ultra-grand-angle, mais tu vas perdre le téléobjectif. Donc tout dépend du type de photos que tu souhaite faire.



RubenF a dit:


> 89% de batterie c'est encore excellent


Et puis un changement de batterie en AS, c'est 75€.


----------



## dds gone (16 Octobre 2020)

Si je change de taille c’est justement parce que je trouve mon max un peu grand pour mettre dans les poches de tout les jours, cest pour ça que je regardais plus la taille d’un 12 voir carrément d’un 12 mini.

Donc surtout pas a nouveau d’un max pour ma part !!! Après c’est aussi une question de taille (on en revient toujours au même) actuellement j’ai un 64Go avec moins de 20Go, je me posais également la question sur le stockage entre en 128 et un 256, comme dit plus haut avec l’arrivée de bébé, je pense que sur les photos et vidéos je risque de me lâcher un peu !


merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## RubenF (17 Octobre 2020)

Sincèrement, la taille, durant le moment ou j'ai eu mon Xs Max, je trouvais ça aussi trop grand et je me suis laissé tenter par un Xs, mais au bout d'un moment, le confort des grands écrans ça n'a pas d'égal. Et je me rends compte que jamais je ne pourrai repasser sur un plus petit écran. 

Ensuite, il y à la question de la finance. Si tu peux te permettre et te faire plaisir, vas-y, dans tout les cas, aucune chance que tu sois déçu. La vraie question se réside dans le réel besoin ou non. J'ai encore des amis qui ont des iPhone 6s Plus et qui font des photos que jamais je ne pourrai faire avec mon 11 Pro Max, donc je pars du principe que si tu fais des belles photos et que tu prends le temps d'un peu les traiter et les retoucher si besoin. Tu n'a pas besoin de changer, et ça te permettra d'approfondir le monde de la photographie que je ne connais pas mais que je trouve passionnant. 

Enormément de paramètres rentrent en compte. 
Attends au pire l'arrivée du petit bout, regarde les photos que tu fera avec ton Xs Max, si jamais tu les adore, tant mieux, sinon envisage le changement, et au bout de 2 semaines tu pourra aisément le rendre si ça ne te conviens pas ou si tu n'es pas convaincu.


----------



## dds gone (18 Octobre 2020)

Tout d’abord, merci pour ta réponse. Je l’ai mis en vente sur LB il y a quelque, on verra bien s’il part ou non et comme tu dis si j’arrive pas à le vendre je testerai au début les photos et si cela me convient le garder jusqu’à septembre prochain.

Après comme dit plus haut j’ai actuellement 89% de batterie qui apparemment et lpin d’être catastrophiqu, mais c’est surtout le « manque de place « il me reste 20Go et je me dis qu’avec les photos/vidéos ça risque de vite descendre !!

En retouche photo une application en particulier à me recommander ?


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> En retouche photo une application en particulier à me recommander ?


Usine à gaz incomplète sur iOS: Lightroom
Semi-pro de référence: Procreate
Simple, facile et basique: au sein même de l'app Photos d'Apple
Une que j'aime bien car en plus tu peux travailler directement sur l'image de la photothèque (sans import, et sans doublon, mais dans ce cas attention ça remplace l'image originelle - mais c'est une option/ pas une obligation): Darkroom


----------



## IPhone7 user (18 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Usine à gaz incomplète sur iOS: Lightroom
> Semi-pro de référence: Procreate
> Simple, facile et basique: au sein même de l'app Photos d'Apple
> Une que j'aime bien car en plus tu peux travailler directement sur l'image de la photothèque (sans import, et sans doublon, mais dans ce cas attention ça remplace l'image originelle - mais c'est une option/ pas une obligation): Darkroom


si tu te mets à la photo...c’est mieux de shooter en RAW...et donc de pouvoir faire du traitement sans perte. J’aime beaucoup lightroom. Mais c’est vrai que il faut se mettre dedans.

A ta place, j’attendrai que le téléphone soit pratiquement plein...et tu achètes un avec une plus tende capacité. N’oublions pas, que plus il y a de pixels plus les photos prennent de place (Même si ce n’est pas proportionnel).


----------



## IPhone7 user (18 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Usine à gaz incomplète sur iOS: Lightroom
> Semi-pro de référence: Procreate
> Simple, facile et basique: au sein même de l'app Photos d'Apple
> Une que j'aime bien car en plus tu peux travailler directement sur l'image de la photothèque (sans import, et sans doublon, mais dans ce cas attention ça remplace l'image originelle - mais c'est une option/ pas une obligation): Darkroom


si tu te mets à la photo...c’est mieux de shooter en RAW...et donc de pouvoir faire du traitement sans perte. J’aime beaucoup lightroom. Mais c’est vrai que il faut se mettre dedans.

A ta place, j’attendrai que le téléphone soit pratiquement plein...et tu achètes un avec une plus tende capacité. N’oublions pas, que plus il y a de pixels plus les photos prennent de place (Même si ce n’est pas proportionnel).


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> plus il y a de pixels plus les photos prennent de place


Et le RAW aussi prend beauuuuucoup plus de place que les JPEG, sans compter qu'il faudra passer par une app de prise de vue tierce (l'app Appareil Photo d'Apple ne le gère pas je crois) donc de la manip (ce qui risque de nuire à la spontanéité de vouloir prendre des photos à la volée du bébé), sans même parler du post-traitement (qui d'une part est chiant mais surtout très chronophage, or quand on vient d'avoir un môme le temps est souvent - avec le sommeil - ce qui manque ).


----------



## IPhone7 user (18 Octobre 2020)

A propos...je n’ai trouvé nul part de comparaison sur les caractéristiques photo des iPhones...pour les comparer simplement.
sur le site d’Apple on ne peux voir que 2 de notre choix.

Ce qui m’intéresse est l’ouverture de l’objectif mais aussi et surtout la taille du capteur LCD...éléments essentiel en photo....plus que le nombre de pixels.

vous avez cela ?


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Ce qui m’intéresse est l’ouverture de l’objectif mais aussi et surtout la taille du capteur LCD...éléments essentiel en photo....


Capteur ridiculement petit, comme tous les smartphones !

Et l'argument marketing des ouvertures, c'est ridicule aussi, car l'objectif principal ouvre à f/1.2 mais il faut le mettre en exergue avec la taille du capteur: ça n'a rien à voir avec f/1.2 d'un objectif sur un capteur 1" et encore moins que sur un capteur plein format 24x36 !!!!
Alors Apple peut donner le change grâce à l'IA (couplée à la puissance des puces ARM), ils nous l'ont montré sur plusieurs aspects, ça a commencé avec le mode Portrait qui certes ne valait pas et ne vaut pas encore le bokeh d'une pleine ouverture d'un beau caillou sur un beau boîtier plein format mais qui donne le change. Le mode Nuit ou encore le HDR sont d'autres évolutions.

Perso j'attends vraiment les tests pour me faire une idée et voir ce que cet iPhone 12 a dans le ventre, si ça peut compétiter avec un APN type compact expert (pas rivaliser car on compare 2 produits différents, mais compétiter).
Car l'iPhone a l'énorme avantage de ne rien peser: si je prends un APN, je prendrai forcément aussi mon iPhone donc n'avoir que l'iPhone me permet de m'alléger.

J'ai trouvé cependant un article intéressant sur la comparaison 12 Pro et 12 Pro Max: https://www.numerama.com/tech/65772...ue-liphone-12-a-quoi-sert-liphone-12-pro.html


----------



## cd63 (19 Octobre 2020)

Ayant aujourd’hui un Xs Max, je suis très intéressé par un 12 pro Max pour des raisons très précises. C’est surtout l’aspect photo vidéo qui me motive. 
En effet sur mon Xs Max il s’avère qu’en faible luminosité la qualité reste acceptable mais manque d’optimisation. Et sur la caméra avant pour selfie, on se rends vite compte qu’avec un capteur de 7M de pixels, et encore plus en faible luminosité le résultat n’est pas très bon, il y a un sérieux manque. J’ai pu comparer avec les photos d’un ami qui a un iPhone 11, il y a un gros plus au niveau photo, c’est incomparable. Donc le 12 pro Max va combler le manque de qualité en lowlight de mon Xs Max d’aujourd’hui. Et je pense que c’est le point fort de l’iPhone 12 pro et iPhone 12 pro Max, c’est vraiment la partie photo vidéo en low light qui a été encore amélioré cette année. Déjà le 11 avait bien commencé à traiter cet aspect. Mais le 12 va aller encore plus loin. Après j’aime beaucoup la couleur bleu pacifique mais bon c’est juste l’emballage, et pour la 5G, pour l’heure, elle n’existe pas en France même si ça le sera dans un avenir proche. La 4G c’est déjà pas si mal à condition d’avoir du réseau !!!


----------



## inkult75 (19 Octobre 2020)

J’ai un xs max 256 Go. Je prends d’habitude tjrs le flagship en grande taille...mais le poids du xs max a eu raison de moi. J’arrive à comprendre pourquoi les Samsung à taille égale sont bien plus léger. Quitte à perdre de la diagonale en allait vers le 12 Pro. Le geste qui consiste à aller sur le 4G et faire descendre le centre de contrôle doit à lui seul être responsable de 50 pour-cent des chutes de tel...j’ai jamais compris Apple sur ce geste UI d’iOS. De toute façon eux même savent très bien que certains gestes ne sont pas adaptés à leur taille d’écran. La preuve le petit swipe down sur la barre en bas pour faire descendre le contenu. Évidemment c’est juste de l’opinion. Pour le poids, la compacité , l’usage, tant pis pour le super capteur du 12 pro max, pour moi ce sera le 12 pro.


----------



## Paulus Brutus (19 Octobre 2020)

C'est drôle comme les habitudes peuvent changer...Il y a deux ans, j'ai opté pour le XS Max pour son grand écran, mais aujourd'hui je vais le vendre pour prendre le 12 mini ! La légèreté, la prise en main, le très faible encombrement pour la mise en poche...bref, la qualité de cet iPhone 12 mini à tous les niveaux m'a interpellé.


----------



## Paulus Brutus (19 Octobre 2020)

C'est drôle comme les habitudes peuvent changer...Il y a deux ans, j'ai opté pour le XS Max pour son grand écran, mais aujourd'hui je vais le vendre pour prendre le 12 mini ! La légèreté, la prise en main, le très faible encombrement pour la mise en poche...bref, la qualité de cet iPhone 12 mini à tous les niveaux m'a interpellé.


----------



## inkult75 (19 Octobre 2020)

Paulus Brutus a dit:


> C'est drôle comme les habitudes peuvent changer...Il y a deux ans, j'ai opté pour le XS Max pour son grand écran, mais aujourd'hui je vais le vendre pour prendre le 12 mini ! La légèreté, la prise en main, le très faible encombrement pour la mise en poche...bref, la qualité de cet iPhone 12 mini à tous les niveaux m'a interpellé.


Gros doute sur l’autonomie, fais gaffe


----------



## Paulus Brutus (19 Octobre 2020)

@inkult75...Cela devrait aller car je regarde pas trop de contenu sur mon iPhone, j'utilise plutôt mon iPad pour cela.
J'ai hâte de recevoir l'iPad Air 4 de couleur vert, mardi prochain.


----------



## Pongo (19 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> Tout d’abord, merci pour ta réponse.
> Donc pour toi, c’est soit passage au 12 pro soit je garde mon XS max encore 1 et je pourrais quand même faire de belles photos pour bébé ?
> 
> Merci encore pour ta réponse


Salut jeune papa. Toutes mes félicitations. Je suis comme toi proprio d’un iPhone XS Max 512Go et tout récent papa du jeune Alexandre. (14/5/2020). Le cru 2020 est excellent, sois en persuadé.

Maman a son iPhone 7 Plus 256 
Go.
Tu te doutes bien que depuis 5 mois on mitraille le petit poulet de bisous et de centaines (milliers ?) de photos.
On en a imprimé une cinquantaine sur papier photo grâce à l’application Photoweb. 15cts environ la photo reçues en 4 jours. On a même commandés des magnets qu’on a collé sur tous les frigos des tatas, tontons, grand parents etc etc ...
Je vois pas l’interêt du dernier iPhone. Le résultat de l’iPhone XS Max en conditions de luminosité normale sont très bonnes.
Garde les 1300€ de l’iPhone 12 pour une jolie gigoteuse, un robot vapeur Beaba, un transat de baignoire (il en est dingue !) et un siège auto basculant et pivotant de chez Römer !
Des bises et enjoy ta nouvelle life simplement autant que j’enjoy la mienne.


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

Tout d’abord, merci pour ta réponse !!! En fait le vrai problème je pense c’est la capacité de stockage de mon iPhone. En effet je n’ai que le modèle 64Go et il me reste actuellement moins de 20Go et comme tu l’as si bien dit je pense que je vais également mitrailler de photos/vidéos et j’ai bien peur qu’avec mes 20Go restant, je sois vite à l’étroit.

Tu dois pas avoir se soucis avec tes 512 Go


----------



## inkult75 (20 Octobre 2020)

Pongo a dit:


> Salut jeune papa. Toutes mes félicitations. Je suis comme toi proprio d’un iPhone XS Max 512Go et tout récent papa du jeune Alexandre. (14/5/2020). Le cru 2020 est excellent, sois en persuadé.
> 
> Maman a son iPhone 7 Plus 256
> Go.
> ...


Hello, je me permets, 14 mai, c’est une belle date de naissance c’est aussi la mienne ;-) Il est né sous la bonne constellation ! Bienvenu à Alexandre, et félicitations à vous !


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> En effet je n’ai que le modèle 64Go et il me reste actuellement moins de 20Go et comme tu l’as si bien dit je pense que je vais également mitrailler de photos/vidéos et j’ai bien peur qu’avec mes 20Go restant, je sois vite à l’étroit.


Ça dépend de ce que tu fais de tes photos : si tu les charges ensuite sur ton Mac, tu peux les effacer de ton iPhone.


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

Non je les stocks uniquement sur mon iPhone et sur le cloud


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> Non je les stocks uniquement sur mon iPhone et sur le cloud


Alors dans ce cas tu as effectivement besoin d'une quantité importante de stockage.
Et en cas de vol de ton tél, comment t'assuras tu de la conservation de tes photos et vidéos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Octobre 2020)

Même avec l'option pour faire de la place sur l'iPhone et les garder sur iCloud ?


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Alors dans ce cas tu as effectivement besoin d'une quantité importante de stockage.
> Et en cas de vol de ton tél, comment t'assuras tu de la conservation de tes photos et vidéos ?


Car je les synchronise également sur iCloud  Le problème c’est surtout que je n’ai plus de Mac, donc je fonctionne uniquement en duo iPhone et iPad !


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Alors dans ce cas tu as effectivement besoin d'une quantité importante de stockage.
> Et en cas de vol de ton tél, comment t'assuras tu de la conservation de tes photos et vidéos ?


Et du coup pour en revenir au stockage tu penses quil me faut les 256 pour être tranquille ou 128 il y a déjà de quoi faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2020)

dds gone a dit:


> Et du coup pour en revenir au stockage tu penses quil me faut les 256 pour être tranquille ou 128 il y a déjà de quoi faire ?


Si tu prends beaucoup de photos et de videos, du genre avec des enfants en bas âge, je dirais 256 Go pour être tranquille.

Si tu n'es pas photographe compulsif, pas trop de video non plus, je dirais que 128 Go me semblent un compromis très acceptable. Idem si tu prends beaucoup de photos mais que tu fais du tri régulièrement en supprimant tout ce qui n'est pas très bon.


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu prends beaucoup de photos et de videos, du genre avec des enfants en bas âge, je dirais 256 Go pour être tranquille.
> 
> Si tu n'es pas photographe compulsif, pas trop de video non plus, je dirais que 128 Go me semblent un compromis très acceptable. Idem si tu prends beaucoup de photos mais que tu fais du tri régulièrement en supprimant tout ce qui n'est pas très bon.


Effectivement je pense que 256go c’est plus sûr et surtout que si je change mon iPhone pas avant 2-3 ans autant avoir de la marge pour être tranquille je pense 

Après c’est sur qu’au début les photos vidéos vont allez à fond ! Je fais bien le tri des photos pas bonnes mais les vidéos si elles sont correct je ne les supprime pas ni je les retoucherai !


----------



## dds gone (20 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Même avec l'option pour faire de la place sur l'iPhone et les garder sur iCloud ?


Tu parles de l’option optimiser les photos ? Si oui ça consiste à quoi concrètement ? Vidéos et photos full résolutions partent sur le cloud et mes photos vidéos stockées sur l’iPhone sont dans une résolution moindre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Octobre 2020)

L'option "Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone"





						Gérer l’espace de stockage de vos photos et vidéos
					

Découvrez comment vos photos et vidéos utilisent l’espace de stockage de votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, les différentes façons de libérer de l’espace, ainsi que la manière de mettre à niveau votre espace de stockage iCloud si celui-ci vient à manquer.



					support.apple.com
				






> Cette fonctionnalité d’optimisation de stockage vous permet de conserver sur votre appareil une version réduite de vos photos et vidéos, qui occupe moins d’espace de stockage, tandis que tous les documents d’origine, en pleine résolution, sont stockés dans iCloud. Tant que vous disposez de suffisamment d’espace dans iCloud, vous pouvez stocker autant de photos et vidéos que vous le souhaitez.


----------

